# ecu tune



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

i have been in contact with a tuner shop in Europe, Madness motorsports. i just purchased the MPPS flash read/write software. i am able to send my file to them and they remap it and send it back reload onto my ecu and bam no more DPF or EGR. more boost more fuel straight pipe exhuast and bigger intercooler are in the plans.

ill let you all know what happens. 

currently the car has a cold air intake and the burger tuning chip no mufflers


----------



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

*website for madnessmotorsports*

http://www.madness-motorsport.com/


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

TxbimmerD said:


> i have been in contact with a tuner shop in Europe, Madness motorsports. i just purchased the MPPS flash read/write software. i am able to send my file to them and they remap it and send it back reload onto my ecu and bam no more DPF or EGR. more boost more fuel straight pipe exhuast and bigger intercooler are in the plans.
> 
> ill let you all know what happens.
> 
> currently the car has a cold air intake and the burger tuning chip no mufflers


Hi
Please post picture of that device - read/write = how much you paid?
You getting real joy from your Diesel 300 plus HP beauty of love.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

This sounds like the way to go, assuming of course it works properly. I never liked the idea of R&R'ing the ECU for a flash update.


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCtFRJaUV3w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VGYv4Gg1L8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvOJVhr-csc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gwc-mHd0ks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JllnZRWcKlk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oDkIs-hzsg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgVLBT0HWWE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0tOaRn5VVY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UwOBKSHl-c


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Texas will probably never institute something like this, but other states are.

http://www.autoblog.com/2015/03/27/illinois-bill-rolling-coal-illegal/


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

The details accompanying that story are mostly inaccurate. Although emissions modifications are often installed by people trying to make their trucks run better and more reliably, those modifications are not the ones primarily responsible for the "rolling coal" phenomenon. That comes from over-fueling. The black smoke is un-burnt fuel. Things like bigger injectors, pumps and electronic injection adjustments to increase fuel rate and injection duration are what makes the black smoke, especially when not accompanied by supporting airflow increase mods like better turbos and other intake-related things.

But that is what the tree-hugger crowd wants you to believe. That is the lie they perpetrate to enable continued, more stringent anti-diesel emissions legislation.


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

With modern diesels you cant do things so bad
There is no garage or diesel shop who can do idiotic modifications
On old diesels where every Joe can open injector and insert nozzle from other Joe tiff on the market * unbalances with low pressure injector spiting fuel in to cylinder give you black smock.
CRD diesels have pressure 20000 bars vs old one 80 - 150 bars.
No every diesel shop have equipment do some work on new generation injectors where need 20000 bars pressure - electronic monitoring and knowledge.
Never do monkey job he going to lost his business license 
*****************************************************************
On modern diesel some simple peoples with pride saying I removed EGR and DPF filter
Just eliminate those two things engine getting up 30% more power
Same time modifying computer to reduced fuel supply preventing smoke
First boys do school learn how diesel work and type of emission & engine control system 
Uneducated man looking for power same as demand for drugs get feel good - get more power
No one thinking for how long I can live or how long my engine can last?
Very primitive uneducated peoples live to those standards.
Sorry.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Nadir Point said:


> The details accompanying that story are mostly inaccurate. Although emissions modifications are often installed by people trying to make their trucks run better and more reliably, those modifications are not the ones primarily responsible for the "rolling coal" phenomenon. That comes from over-fueling. The black smoke is un-burnt fuel. Things like bigger injectors, pumps and electronic injection adjustments to increase fuel rate and injection duration are what makes the black smoke, especially when not accompanied by supporting airflow increase mods like better turbos and other intake-related things.
> 
> But that is what the tree-hugger crowd wants you to believe. That is the lie they perpetrate to enable continued, more stringent anti-diesel emissions legislation.


Actually, it's far more likely that the story writer didn't understand, or wanted to slant the story for that purpose. Rolling coal is no worse than people that have removed mufflers to get loud, run spinners, or lower cars to curb-scraping levels to get noticed.


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

TxbimmerD said:


> i have been in contact with a tuner shop in Europe, Madness motorsports. i just purchased the MPPS flash read/write software. i am able to send my file to them and they remap it and send it back reload onto my ecu and bam no more DPF or EGR. more boost more fuel straight pipe exhuast and bigger intercooler are in the plans.
> 
> ill let you all know what happens.
> 
> currently the car has a cold air intake and the burger tuning chip no mufflers


Hej
You purchased those monkey device can you attach picture?
Or you promoting those Russian tiffs?
Make picture what you get in the in the deal

I show you other device and proven is working.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

What about coding out the SCR/DEF system?


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

How you understand those words?
I asking to know
Lots of the peoples are saying all things and not have ideas what are talking about.
I asking man who start this all and not replying to me
Means something.
Some Joe asking like a 2000$ for updating ECU = is a scheme tiffs.
You can have 100% legal vehicle converted to 40d for 100$ only.
Those magicians who promising big power not care about your engine.
50d is completely different engine.
Gas engines already are at the pic power from factory - rewriting operating system is a scam only - removing limits is a suicide mods for big money.
Same as Dinan story & performance - Dinan if he is alive today 80 or over 80 years old
He nothing can do today - tiffs making money on cheap copies of others manipulators who copy software from others tiffs.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

I would be soooo skeptical of this given that they do not even list the F10 535d on their website for chip tuning. Oh and also because we already know that nobody has a system that you can tune the US 335d or x5d through the OBD port and the f10 DDE appears to be the same one.


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

All is available for BMW 335d & X5 35d
Easy way get 40d with all original & legal
Never think get 50d from 335d
Completely different engine.

You need search on European Ebay www.ebay.de or ebay.co.uk
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-Diese...988?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a964a649c


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

look no further. Please trust us on this one. Canadian location has worked out well for many
http://www.mega-speed.de/english/ecotuning/international-dealers.html


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

floydarogers said:


> Actually, it's far more likely ...wanted to slant the story for that purpose.


Yeah, that's what I said.


----------



## brnttws (Aug 22, 2015)

This is an old post but I have some info if you're still interested. I've Heard good things about ECU Program out of Calgary, AB http://www.ecuprogram.com/ecu-tuning/bmw-menu/3-series/e90-e92/item/954-bmw-335d-e9x.html. Also if you want a beautiful downpipe/emissions delete setup look at these guys http://www.higherarcing.org/home, their facebook page has pictures and videos https://www.facebook.com/UnobtainiumWelding?fref=ts


----------



## brnttws (Aug 22, 2015)

http://www.ecuprogram.com/ecu-tuning/bmw-menu/x5-series/e70/item/34-bmw-x5-3-5d-e70.html


----------



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

thank you sir. i purchased the supersprint downpipe and i am just gonna do a custom fab job from the DP back. the tune still needs to b done on the car. so i appreciate the effort brudda thanks i am about to start making custom cold air intake boxes for the 335ds. some people say they provide no benefit but i beg to differ. ill post some pics up soon of what i got going and for those interested hit my insta page for updates on the ride @darth_taterz


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

TxbimmerD said:


> i am about to start making custom cold air intake boxes for the 335ds. some people say they provide no benefit but i beg to differ.


True dat. The stock intake is "cold" but restrictve. I put a Filter Minder on it and was dismayed to see that it pulls the indicator over halfway down on a new filter. Not good.


----------

